# Old paper Disney tickets



## beeper man (Mar 11, 2010)

I have two four day passes that never expire that are 20 years old and still have one day remaining.  Will Disney convert them to the new style so that we can use fast pass?  Has anyone done this?  If I recall correctly customer service is inside the park, so is it a big ordeal to get through the gates because they scan the magnetic strip tickets?


----------



## jamstew (Mar 11, 2010)

beeper man said:


> I have two four day passes that never expire that are 20 years old and still have one day remaining.  Will Disney convert them to the new style so that we can use fast pass?  Has anyone done this?  If I recall correctly customer service is inside the park, so is it a big ordeal to get through the gates because they scan the magnetic strip tickets?



There are Guest Service windows outside the parks, too, so that's not a problem. This information is from the disboards:


Dealing With Tickets Issued Prior to 2 January 2005 (Pre-MYW) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Almost all tickets issued prior to 2005 (other than Length of Stay, Bounce Back, or Annual Passes) had no expiration. This includes both the major park entries and the minor park plus options. One exception is the World Hopper; for this ticket all WPF&M entries expire seven days from first use, although the major park entries remained valid.

At the current time any prior passes are valid at all four of the major parks, even if one or more of the parks did not exist when the ticket was issued.

If a prior ticket, unused or partially used, was not on stock with a magnetic stripe, or the magnetic stripe was demagnetized, you can get the tickets replaced at no charge at any park (including water parks or TTC) ticket booth or Guest Relations Office. Note that this cannot be done at Resort Lobby Concierge locations as they do not have full access to the ticketing computer.

No pre-MYW ticket can be modified or upgraded in any manner.

If you have unused pre-MYW tickets you can use the original Disney selling price of one ticket as a credit to the purchase price of any current ticket with a selling price equal to or higher than the value of the old ticket. However, it probably will make more economic sense to use the ticket for entries. This will depend a lot on what the determined dollar value is.

Note that if the ticket was purchased from a discounter/broker the value given is what Disney sold the ticket for to the discounter/broker and not what you paid for it.

If you have a partially used pre-MYW ticket it cannot be upgraded, but the remaining entitlements can be used. If the ticket has become demagnetized, as long as the serial number string is readable a replacement ticket, with the same remaining entitlements, can be issued.


----------



## Patri (Mar 11, 2010)

What a bargain. What did they cost back then?


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 11, 2010)

I remember going to Disney World in 1972, a bit less than a year after it opened. (July 1971, wasn't it?)

The ticket books we got had the assorted A, B, C, D, and E tickets.  I remember tearing out one of the right letter to present to the ticket taker at the ride or attraction.  And of course, there was never enough E tickets, and we'd always end up with extra A and B tickets...

Price?  If I remember correctly, I think it was something like $6.50.  Can that be right?

Somebody correct me, please.  I'm suddenly feeling like my parents, who used to amaze us kids with their "Bread used to cost a dime a loaf, and you could get into the movies for a nickel" stories...  :hysterical: 

Dave


----------



## javabean (Mar 11, 2010)

We had the older paper tickets from ~1996 and had no problem transfering them when we went back in 2008. I did call ahead and confirm with Disney. They were able to look up the number and tell me how many days each ticket had remaining. When we got to the park we went to the correct booth and were in business in a matter of minutes. Have fun. 
Deb


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Mar 11, 2010)

I remember the old ticket books also, with only so many E rides and more A and B rides. I was a kid, so I don't know what it cost, but I do remember you could buy a 10 or 20 ticket book and the cost was based upon how many ride tickets you bought. There was no charge to just enter and wander around. One thing I liked was that it seemed the lines were much shorter because people had to chose which rides to go on.
Liz


----------



## beeper man (Mar 12, 2010)

*ticket cost*

It's been along time and I don't remember the cost, they're 4 day park hopper passes from 1992.  I do know if I could go back in time I'd buy an extra pair.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Far better system that policed itself.*



Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> I remember the old ticket books also, with only so many E rides and more A and B rides. I was a kid, so I don't know what it cost, but I do remember you could buy a 10 or 20 ticket book and the cost was based upon how many ride tickets you bought. There was no charge to just enter and wander around. One thing I liked was that it seemed the lines were much shorter because people had to chose which rides to go on.
> Liz



One of the key things that spoiled "the magic" was the change to all you can ride from the designated tickets A-E.   That used to "force" people to use the lesser rides to get their value, and often they ended up enjoying something they otherwise wouldn't have done. Plus riding the "E" was a treat you carefully planned. Shorter lines, made it special and caused people to see and enjoy things other than the over the top showcases. Far better than any fast pass or the hours shuffling through lines to get a 3 minute max ride. It was the beginning of the end when Disney went to all you can ride IMO.

Oh, and we recently used one of our remaining forever good paper tickets. Cost? $59 for 4 days!  Now that was a magic value.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Mar 12, 2010)

[Offers like this are not permitted in the forums.]


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm impressed that the OP knew where the tickets was, see enough stuff on the DIS boards that most people can't keep track of their annual passes.


----------



## colamedia (Mar 15, 2010)

So DisneyWorld Park Hopper - I had a park hopper from 1996 and went back and tried to use it for Animal Kingdom shortly after it was opened and was given some long speil about how it was only valid for parks that were open when I purchased the park hopper, but in the interest of community spirit etc, they honored it.   Got my park hopper exchanged for a new park hopper and got in to Animal Kingdom with no problems.

When I went last year I had to get a ticket updated again because it was a 2003 park hopper (small print did say something about only being valid for parks that were open at a certain date) but that was done with no speech since there were no new parks.  That brand new park hopper managed to get demagnetised by lunchtime when I hopped to my second park! It was happily reissued. (I was amazed when I managed to dig up the unexpired 2003 park hopper)


----------

